# East Bay Dock Fishing



## EastBaySam (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey, I live between the power lines and Garcon bridge and I'm just about done repairing my dock. Have had pretty good luck with slot reds using a gold spoon off the portion of the dock I have finished. Any advice on other fishing methods, especially at night? I've heard that there are a good amount of shark in east bay. Is there any way to hook up to one off the end of a dock? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks, Sam


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a light at the end of your dock to shine into the water.. that will bring the fish small and big.... Just done leave anything at the end of your dock for someone to steal.. it's best to have the light on as much as you can at night to get the fish to come, after a few weeks they will be there.. But you might have a few boat's come up.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of those sharks are bulls who like to dine on the mullet up there. You might try floating a mullet out on a ballon or if the wind is right put your bait in a cardboard box and let it sail out to deep water and yank her out. You can also take it out in a small boat or yak. Lots of ways to attract fish to your dock but the light will get em started.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

You can hook sharks off a dock no problem. Just light your dock and put a big piece of dead bait out and wait. I don't even think the light is a big deal. The main thing is are sharks in your area? I don't know where you live based on your description, but if any sharks are around you should be able to hook them with a chunk of something stinky.If you do install lights you will double the enjoyment you get out of your dock. I know from experience. I put 3 500 watt halogens on my family's dock at the mouth of the Escambia River and we had fish galore...Good luck...Mike


----------

